# Up-tick in road debris around Denver?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Anybody else in the Denver area notice more than the normal amount of nasty road debris in the last month or so? I'd gone several thousand miles since the last time I had a tread or sidewall cut sufficiently bad to retire a tire and maybe one flat all year, then in the 2-3weeks, I've had 3 tires destroyed and a couple more "simple" flats." I don't know if it's due to all the rain we've been having has washed more debris onto the roads or the counties and state aren't sweeping a much as before due to budget issues or what, but it's getting really frustrating (and expensive!).

*Edit: Should clarify that by "Denver" I mean roads including those in the nearby foothills (Lookout Mtn, Golden Gate Canyon, Red Rocks, Bear Creek Canyon, etc), between Golden and Boulder etc.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I've noticed more debris around Louisville and Boulder. I wonder if it's due to the heavy afternoon rains of late.


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

A lot of trash and broken glass on Lookout lately


----------



## CoTreeHugger (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, I don't know....we've had devistating and record setting floods. Guessing that may have something to do with it!!!!!!??????


----------

